# Vets prescription charges



## Mari (17 April 2020)

What does your vet charge fir a prescription?  Does £27 sound about right?


----------



## Adopter (17 April 2020)

I was charged £25.00 last week for video appojntment with vet to look at our dog so I could have a repeat prescription, as it was 6months since he had been to vets.  The actual meds were then different prices.


----------



## TPO (17 April 2020)

Before lockdown  I was charged £16 on top of the cost of a visit because it was past the 6mths for a prescription.

The vet only charged me half, it should have been £32, because I knew what was wrong, had done TPR myself and knew what medication was needed as it's a pre existing condition.

I dont know how much they'll charge for an actual prescription so that I can buy online but I'm about to ask. The medication is £25 cheaper online so I'm hoping the prescription charge is less than the difference.

My mum gets a prescription for one of her dogs and I think its £20. The drugs are £60pm from the vet and £9 online so it's a huge saving.


----------



## gallopingby (17 April 2020)

When l enquired it was going to be quite expensive, can’t remember exact costs but there was an examination fee plus another for the actual writing of the script. They are then only valid for six months so the saving didn’t see worth the hassle, was maybe a few pounds. the costs obviously set to discourage!!


----------



## criso (17 April 2020)

I think mine is £11.80, all their charges are odd numbers.  When I needed bute for my retired one they'll put 3 boxes on the script and I was saving about £40 a box.  I'd ask for it when my regular vet was out for vaccinations or something else and he didn't charge a examination fee but he'd known the horse for years and looked over the door so he could say he'd seen him in the last 6 months.   Each drug needs a separate prescription though.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 April 2020)

My vets charge £25 per 6 monthly prescription. One horse needs one script (Prascend only) and the other needs two scripts (Prascend and Danilon).

I save a lot more than £75 per 6 months, though, by buying on line rather than from the vets.


----------



## Mari (18 April 2020)

Thank you everyone, very helpful


----------

